# 2006 gto with maggie



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

I have had my maggie on for about 2 years now, looking for more power out of it. I recently gutted my cats and removed the resonator. The next this I am looking to do is install a new clutch and then more boost. Has anyone installed a 2.6" pulley on the jack shaft(the pulley that drives the supercharger towards the front of the car)? I am hoping to swap the stock 2.8 out with the 2.6 and end up with about 8-9lbs of boost. Oh yeah I am also going to install a 160degree t-stat and get the fans programmed accordingly when I get it tuned after all of this. By the way, I had the car tuned after the maggie 2 years ago and it put down 480whp and 490wtq, bone stock besides the maggie kit. Anyone have a similiar setup to what I am looking to do, and what to expect??? thanks


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

06GOAT said:


> I have had my maggie on for about 2 years now, looking for more power out of it. I recently gutted my cats and removed the resonator. The next this I am looking to do is install a new clutch and then more boost. Has anyone installed a 2.6" pulley on the jack shaft(the pulley that drives the supercharger towards the front of the car)? I am hoping to swap the stock 2.8 out with the 2.6 and end up with about 8-9lbs of boost. Oh yeah I am also going to install a 160degree t-stat and get the fans programmed accordingly when I get it tuned after all of this. By the way, I had the car tuned after the maggie 2 years ago and it put down 480whp and 490wtq, bone stock besides the maggie kit. Anyone have a similiar setup to what I am looking to do, and what to expect??? thanks


I'm running a 2.6" front pulley. I have a GT2-3 cam as well. My output is in my sig. I added the 2.6" to make up for the little power I lost with the 10.4 CR forged Mahle pistons and .005" bore. I'm not sure of the exact amount of power I lost but my tuner said that 25 hp is a good estimate. Who knows! I have a 160 degree t-stat too. I put it in after my last tune. The fans were programmed to come on early during the tune though. The engine temp is so low at the present time that the check engine light comes on due to the temp being so low that the t-stat (if it was stock) couldn't regulate/control engine temp. I need to have the settings lowered so the light doesn't come on. Anyway. I think that a 2.6" pulley get you around 8psi of boost and easily get you over 500/500 to the ground if you don't experiance belt slippage. Get a Gatorback belt too if you haven't already.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

lucky dudes. man i wish i did not have a wife when it comes to mods


----------

